# Changer les pièces d'un Mac



## PierreWakeford (18 Mars 2014)

Bonjour,

J'ai un Imac 27pouces de 2009,j'aimerais savoir si c'était possible de remplacer des pièce pour le remettre un peux à jour niveau mémoire, carte graphique etc...
Je voulais savoir ça car j'aimerais l'utiliser pour jouer, et donc que je puisse jouer dans de bonne conditions sans freeze ou quoi que ce soit  

Merci !


----------



## Sly54 (18 Mars 2014)

Bonjour,

Tu peux augmenter la RAM et changer le dd par un SSD ou autre disque.
Voire garder ton dd interne et mettre un SSD à la place du Superdrive.

A ma connaissance, c'est tout.
Enfin, regarde chez iFixit.com pour voir ce qui t'est proposé.


----------



## PierreWakeford (18 Mars 2014)

D'accord, merci pour l'adresse, je vais réfléchir mais je pense qu'avec l'installation qu'il a actuellement il peut faire tourner honorablement une bonne palette de jeux 

Merc


----------



## PierreWakeford (22 Mars 2014)

Je voulais aussi savoir si en région Parisienne, il n'y avait pas une magasin auquel je pourrais apporter mon Imac pour le remettre à jour en terme de composants...

En fait j'ai peur qu'il ne puisse pas faire tourner correctement certains jeux. 

Si quelqu'un à des infos, Merci d'avance


----------



## Sly54 (22 Mars 2014)

PierreWakeford a dit:


> Je voulais aussi savoir si en région Parisienne, il n'y avait pas une magasin auquel je pourrais apporter mon Imac pour le remettre à jour en terme de composants...


Quoi de plus que ce que je t'ai suggéré post#2 ?

Si tu as dans l'idée de changer la carte graphique, oublie


----------

